# JBJ original 12 gal



## RJSimoneaux (Jan 2, 2006)

Help

My wife took apart the light on her JBJ 12gal original and cannot get it back together. She replaced the balast but is not sure of how the wires go back together.

Can someone help me with a wiring diagram or a picture of the wires that have wire nuts, so I can put them back together.

Thanks in advance,
Ray


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have the orginal "trouble shooting guide" for the orginal JBJ Nano Cube. If you like I can E-mail this to you.


----------



## RJSimoneaux (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Trena,

I found one on the JBJ website, but what I found does not have a wiring diagram. Does yours?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

any color marking on the wire leads, markings anything?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

RJSimoneaux said:


> Thanks Trena,
> 
> I found one on the JBJ website, but what I found does not have a wiring diagram. Does yours?


No wiring diagrams, but does show how to install the ballest with pictures.


----------

